# Customisation de la transparence



## Linoups (22 Août 2006)

Salut,
fra&#238;chement pass&#233; du c&#244;t&#233; de la Pomme, je n'ai pu m'emp&#233;cher d'exhiber mon MacBook. Mais voil&#224;, mais p&#244;tes utilisent Linux avec la couche XGL qui permet de faire des effets 3D et de transparence dans l'interface graphique.
Du coup leur premi&#232;re question a &#233;t&#233;: tu peux g&#233;rer la transparence ?
Et pas de chance je ne vois pas en natif un moyen de le faire.

Donc j'aimerai savoir s'il y a des outils qui permettent de pousser plus loin l'interface Aqua, et de param&#233;trer les effets et la transparence ?

Go to custo...


----------



## kisco (22 Août 2006)

ce qu'il te faut, c'est passer dans le forum customisation, qui est la pour ca et faire un recherche (qui est la pour ca aussi) avec "transparence"


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2006)

et c'est possible mais comme kisco le sugg&#232;re 
un peu de recherche, qui devrait te donner des pistes , ne te fera pas de mal


----------



## Linoups (22 Août 2006)

Ah, il y a des sous-rubriques dans les rubriques, je n'avais pas vu désolé.
Par contre c'est bien beau la fonction recherche mais elle a aussi ses limites. Je l'avais déjà utilisé sans trop de succés sur ce sujet, je vais donc essayer d'affiner ma recherche et je compte bien trouver.
Toutefois si l'un d'entre vous à des pistes elles sont les bienvenues.


----------



## kisco (22 Août 2006)

la piste c'est d'utiliser la recherche uniqueemnt dans le forum customisation.
Ca te donne ce sujet par exemple : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123829


----------



## Darfox (22 Août 2006)

Je ne pense pas que tu arrives a faire ce qu'ils font avec ton mac, car l'avantage d'XGL est qu'il se base sur le GPU pour g&#233;rer tous ces effets car le GPU g&#232;re beaucoup mieu ce genre d'effet que le CPU. Donc tu n'obtiendra jamais le 1/4 de ce qu'ils peuvent faire. Genre fen&#234;tre mouvante au d&#233;placement, transparence quand la fenetre est plac&#233; au second plan...

Tout &#231;a pour dire que &#231;a risque de te pomper pas mal de CPU si tu veux faire comme eux alors que eux ils n'en voient pas la diff&#233;rence. (Dans tous les cas tu es "inf&#233;rieur" xD)


----------



## Linoups (22 Août 2006)

kisco a dit:
			
		

> la piste c'est d'utiliser la recherche uniqueemnt dans le forum customisation.
> Ca te donne ce sujet par exemple : http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=123829


Merci,
en effet, les infos commencent &#224; arriver. J'ai donc r&#233;f&#233;renc&#233; ces 3 premiers soft:
InvisRay
SetAlphaValue
WindowShade
Ca fait un bon d&#233;but pour s'amuser 5 minutes. 
Merci encore.


----------



## pascalformac (22 Août 2006)

et les freewares Afloat et geekbind etc etc


----------



## Linoups (22 Août 2006)

Merci, Pascalformac ! 
Ca me fait plus de choix. Je vais tester tout ça et je tacherai de vous donner mon avis sur ces softs.


----------



## Dos Jones (22 Août 2006)

Linoups a dit:
			
		

> Ah, il y a des sous-rubriques dans les rubriques, je n'avais pas vu désolé....


Disons plutôt qu'il y a des sous-forums dans les forums...


----------



## Linoups (23 Août 2006)

Alors maintenant que j'ai pu regarder du côté des softs de gestion de la transparence, voici mon 1er compte rendu en espérant que cela puisse apporter quelque chose à d'autre:
*
GeekBind:*
*+*: Gratuit et même plus open source
*-*: Pas de mise à jour depuis un moment et donc pas UniBin
Non retenu car non Unibin

*ShapeShifter:*
*+*: Pousse la customisation bien plus loin que la simple gestion de la transparence
*-*: Payant (20$) et pas encore UniBin (Version Beta dispo en UniBin)
Non retenu car payant

*InviRay:*
*+*: Gratuit et léger
*-*: Pas de mise à jour depuis un moment et donc pas UniBin
Non retenu car non Unibin
*
SetAlphaValue:*
* +*: Gratuit, UniBin et en français (le développeur lui même est français ou francophone en tout cas)
* -*: Pas de documentation et c'est bien dommage car pour l'instant je n'ai pas tout compris.
Mon avis: Je ne l'ai testé que quelques minutes pour voir. C'est sympa, mais comme il n'y a aucune documentation et quelques options pour le moins obscure, je n'ai pas eu le courage de tester très longtemps. Mais je vais réessayer dés que j'aurai le temps.

*Afloat:*
*+*: Gratuit et l'intégration à OS X
*-*: N'est pas encore en version finale (Beta 3)
Mon avis: L'installation ajoute, d'une part l'application que l'on peut activer ou désactiver dans les Préférences Système et d'autre part des options dans le menu Fenêtre des applications compatibles. On peut définir si l'appli s'installe pour tous les comptes ou bien sur le compte actif. C'est bien pratique pour tester sur un compte créé pour l'occasion. 
L'appli permet donc de définir un niveau de transparence pour la fenêtre active via le menu fenêtre, de trois façons. Avec trois niveau de réglages prédéfinis ou bien en ajustant plus ou moins la transparence et pour finir en affichant un curseur à faire glisser. Mais on peut aussi le faire par raccourci clavier ou même avec la molette de la souris (et donc 2 doigts sur le touchpad des derniers portables).
Dans le menu fenêtre on trouve aussi l'option "Allways on top" qui permet à la fenêtre de toujours être au premier plan. 
Dans ce menu on trouve pour finir l'option "Keep afloat" qui permet d'avoir une fenêtre opaque quand le curseur est situé sur la fenêtre de l'appli et la laisser s'effacer quand le curseur est ailleurs et cela que la fenêtre soit active ou pas. Sur un petit écran, comme le 13" du MacBook, cela permet par exemple d'avoir des fenêtres qui se superposent et de jeter un oeil à la fenêtre du dessous simplement en bougeant son curseur.
Et pour finir ce soft permet de déplacer la fenêtre sans avoir à cliquer sur la barre de titre mais n'importe ou dans l'appli pour peu que l'on presse en même temps Ctrl + Pomme. Ce n'a rien a voir avec la transparence, mais c'est un plus bon à prendre.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (25 Août 2006)

Alors la chapeau !!!!!!!
Merci beaucoup tu me rends vraiment service !

Pour ma part j'ai opt&#233; pour Afloat.
Mais, car il y a un mais ! Je n'ai pas r&#233;ussi &#224; modifier les raccourcis claviers...
Une id&#233;e ?

Comment fait-on : ^pomme1 qur un portable ?


----------



## Linoups (25 Août 2006)

Pierre-Nico a dit:
			
		

> Alors la chapeau !!!!!!!
> Merci beaucoup tu me rends vraiment service !


Salut et merci pour le commentaire.



			
				Pierre-Nico a dit:
			
		

> Pour ma part j'ai opté pour Afloat.
> Mais, car il y a un mais ! Je n'ai pas réussi à modifier les raccourcis claviers...
> Une idée ?


Il n'y a rien de prévu pour changer les raccourcis claviers, mais cela viendra peut-être dans une future version (ce soft n'est pas vieux).



			
				Pierre-Nico a dit:
			
		

> Comment fait-on : ^pomme1 qur un portable ?


Je ne suis pas sur de bien comprendre la question !?!
Sur mon MacBook j'appuie simultanémént sur les touches 'Ctrl' (=^), '&#8984;' (Pomme) et pour finir  le chiffre 1, 2 ou 3 pour les niveaux pré-réglés. 
Pour le réglage fin j'appuie donc toujours sur 'Ctrl' (=^), '&#8984;' (Pomme) et 'fn'+la flèche du haut ou du bas. Mais comme là ça commence à faire beaucoup de touche j'utilise le touchpad avec deux doigts à la place de 'fn'+les flèches.

J'espère que ça répond à la question.


----------



## Pierre-Nico (25 Août 2006)

Linoups a dit:
			
		

> Je ne suis pas sur de bien comprendre la question !?!
> Sur mon MacBook j'appuie simultanémént sur les touches 'Ctrl' (=^), '?' (Pomme) et pour finir  le chiffre 1, 2 ou 3 pour les niveaux pré-réglés.
> Pour le réglage fin j'appuie donc toujours sur 'Ctrl' (=^), '?' (Pomme) et 'fn'+la flèche du haut ou du bas. Mais comme là ça commence à faire beaucoup de touche j'utilise le touchpad avec deux doigts à la place de 'fn'+les flèches.
> 
> J'espère que ça répond à la question.



Je suis un ânes !!! Moi j'essayais d'appuyer sur la touche ^ à côté du P....
Encore un grand merci, ça fait un bon bout de temps que je cherchais ce genre de fontion et tu m'as tout servis sur un plateau ! Que dire !!


----------

